# 그거 잠깐 줘봐



## Ahyeon

Hi! Or 안녕하세요!

 "그거 잠깐 줘봐" How do you say that in English? I have some ideas:

Can I see that for a while? Let me see that for a while.

And "Give me that for a while," does this work for that expression? Please don't hesitate to give me English expressions good for it. Thank you.


----------



## jakartaman

"Let me see that/it" should be good enough. You don't have to add "for a while" since "Let me see it" means you will check it out briefly and give it back.


----------



## Rance

I might be wrong, but I'm not familiar with usage of "for a while" to mean a short period of time(잠깐).
Naver Dic does define it as "잠시 동안" which is pretty much synonym for "잠깐", but I feel the definition is little off.
It usually refers to an arbitrary duration of time which who knows for how long(or at least that's how I understand).
It can be anywhere between 잠시동안 and 한동안(closer to 한동안 than 잠시동안 , I believe).
I'm sure you can get more help from English forum about this topic. 

However _awhile _(no space) does mean short time.
You could say,"let me see awhile", but don't think this word is used widely.
Alternatively, you can use other phrases like, _for minute, for a second, for a moment, for a bit, etc_


----------



## PIA Watss

I agree with jakartaman. If you want to use ' 잠깐' 
I recommend _*for a sec *_instead of a while


----------



## Ahyeon

Thank you very much!


----------

